# 2012- contador vs evans who will win?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Based on Contador at Giro and Evans at Tour, who do you think will win TDF next year? In time trial, they seem about the same but who can follow Contador's accelerations?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Evans has the stronger team, and it looks like they are getting even stronger with some signings. I'm going with Evans. The Giro was an insane climbfest, and despite Contadors dominating performance, I think the TdF was/is a little more suited to a hard man climber.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Without crashes, without bans, if both are at 100%, Contador wins. Andy podiums again and after, for a 47th time, announces he will start working on his TT skills before the 2013 Tour.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

what dg said.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

weltyed said:


> what dg said.


Ya I think Contador blew his reserves in the Giro and had nothing left for the Tour.
He's already said he won't ride the Giro next year, so he'll be a lot more trouble for Evans.

As for the team aspect, all bets are off until we see how the Highroad term is dispersed. Saxo and BMC could both pick up some rouleurs and domestiques. And there will be leftovers from the Quckstep merger too.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Valverde. Remember him? He'll be back.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Evans seemed to have some new found strength this year in the mountains. Looked like he upped his cadence some and didn't have his traditional bad day. If he can enter next year's tour in that same form he'll be trouble. He can't match Contador's acceleration, but has a good shot at tempo riding back.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Cadel will be 35 next year. He's the second-oldest winner ever, but expecting him to win at 35 is discounting an awful lot of TdF history.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Condator, provided he's allowed to race it. Given that they still haven't made the decision from 2010, I have a slight gut feeling that he might be forced to ride the Giro again. 

No doubt Evans will have a stronger team next year, but I don't see him winning it again. 

Long ways away, but I might go with Schleck next year. I don't think they'll work on their TT one bit, but work on perfecting their 1-2 punch in the mountains.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Valverde. Remember him? He'll be back.


Yeah and he will ride like B******* a shadow of his former self in TTs and no longer able to climb with the top climbers. At least that is my guess.


----------



## KCramer (Aug 7, 2011)

Condator, maybe...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't see Cadel winning again unless Contador is banned.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Even if Bert is not allowed in, injured, or out of form, I don't think Evans will win the tour with other riders showing up. Though he won this year, he's untested against Van den Broeck, Gesink, Nibali, not to mention a lot of uprising talent such as we saw with Rolland.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Contador learned a lot from his Double attempt this year. If he tries it again next year we can all bet that he'll hold more in reserve for the Tour. Neither Cadel nor Andy will win with Contador on form.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

if contador skips giro, is not banned, AC all the way. I'm looking for next years TdF to be less dangerous, so less of the OTHER contenders get eliminated. I see Van Den Broeck, as the next big name.
but the lower steps of the podium will provide the most intrigue.


----------



## poppy (May 29, 2006)

Giro or not, as long as he ride next year Contador wine the tour.
this year was combination of two many things against him, not going to happen again.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Next year's Giro will not be as crazy hard as the last few according to the new Giro heads... Maybe they are trying to make it more appealing for Alberto to try the double again?


----------



## Kvonnah (Sep 26, 2002)

Cadel impressed me this year. He grabbed the race by the scruff of the neck and just squeezed all the life out of everyone. But, I have been a Bert fan since I first saw him attack with Discovery. His Giro this year was amazing and insanely difficult. He was not whining about his knee nor his Giro, it was only explanation and he made every effort to try to take back the Tour, he just couldn't. 

It will be Bert's next year but I will now have more of a rooting interest in Evans due to his performance. AS, however, has been losing my respect gradually since "chain gate" No one waited for Evans this year when he had a mechanical and he didn't complain he just worked twice as hard to get back. Chain gate wasn't even a mechanical, it was a lame shift yet Andy complained, then this year the big scary wet road was a source of complaint. You would expect having Jens as your teammate would teach you something about manning up but apparently AS just hasn't learned.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Could you all imagine a Miller Lite commercial where Contador tells Andy "That's the second unmanly thing you've done today", then have a flashback of chaingate.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Dan Gerous said:


> Next year's Giro will not be as crazy hard as the last few according to the new Giro heads... Maybe they are trying to make it more appealing for Alberto to try the double again?


If they want him back for the double they should make it easier.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

That's certainly levelled when the Schlecks didn't wait for Contador after the pileup in this year's first stage of the tour. Contador might have gone for the Giro/Vuelta double if it were up to him, and his possible doping ban wasn't postponed time and again. This Vuelta looks exactly like the sort of race he loves, many mountain-top finishes, very steep but rather short climbs. In the Giro and Tour he had the strenght to attack, but always faded a little at the end of very long ascends.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Too much racing left this year, too much to look forward to with the spring Classics, and too much of my own riding to do before I start thinking about this or next year's TdF.


----------

